# My 1st Fatty Cordon Bleu Style (Q-view)



## smokedinstl (Jan 18, 2012)

Had sum friends over the other week and wanted to smoke sumthin different for them so I smoked 2 of these chicken cordon bleu fatties and a turkey breast they were a big hit. Thanks SQWIB for the thread you wrote and I'll be tryin ur philly fatties this weekend.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks like they came out great


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 18, 2012)

DOES LOOKS


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 18, 2012)

Now thats a good looking fattie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 19, 2012)

EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 19, 2012)

wow those look mighty tasty ...look great


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 19, 2012)

It looks amazing it will go great with my breakfast


----------



## sqwib (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome fattie my friend


----------



## frizzlefry (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh my gawd!


----------

